# Tiny white and gray dots



## wallacethecavapoo (6 mo ago)

Hi everybody, I'm new and I'm hoping it's okay that I'm on here but have a cavapoo. I couldn't find a good cavapoo forum. Anyways, I just found a ton of little gray and white dots all over my dog that come off pretty easily. I thought they were ticks at first. They are attatched to his skin but not part of it. Does anybody have any idea what they are?


----------



## wallacethecavapoo (6 mo ago)

I don't think they have legs but it's hard to tell because they're so small


----------



## wallacethecavapoo (6 mo ago)

Found out these are seed ticks. Wallace had about 200 on him but we treated him and he's rid of them. Thank goodness!


----------

